# More Colitis Problems - Advice Needed Please



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I would consider a few things:

1. Parasites: Did she get a fecal test when you went to the vet? Even if she did, it might be worth a second test. Parasites sometimes cycle, causing intermintent problems. My poodle had whipworms and we experienced this. 

2. Stress: With a move and now living in a new home with four other dogs, could she be stressed? How long is she being crated? What is going on while she's crated? Are the other dogs free-roaming? What other exercise is she getting?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm..didn't Savannah used to be raw fed? It's too bad you can't go back to the old diet!

Millie had terrible poo problems on almost every kibble I tried, so that's why I gave up and went to raw. That's weird that she was doing okay and suddenly not, though. Could she have gotten into the other dogs' food? How much longer than usual was she crated? I wouldn't think that being in the crate an extra few hours would cause that much stress.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

PaddleAddict said:


> I would consider a few things:
> 
> 1. Parasites: Did she get a fecal test when you went to the vet? Even if she did, it might be worth a second test. Parasites sometimes cycle, causing intermintent problems. My poodle had whipworms and we experienced this.
> 
> 2. Stress: With a move and now living in a new home with four other dogs, could she be stressed? How long is she being crated? What is going on while she's crated? Are the other dogs free-roaming? What other exercise is she getting?


1. They didn't do or even mention a fecal test, which in hindsight I find pretty surprising.

2. I am living in an apartment over the garage of my aunt's house. Her dogs are free-roaming but Savannah's crate is up in the apartment so when she's crated she doesn't even see them. They do interact and play when I go downstairs and all seem to get along fine. She's not crated that often. Not even daily Tuesday I was babysitting my niece and nephew and no one else was home to take her out so she had to be crated. I would say it was a couple hours longer than she would typically be crated. The yard here isn't fenced so I can't really let her run around that much but she gets a 2 mile walk per day.



ChocolateMillie said:


> Hmmm..didn't Savannah used to be raw fed? It's too bad you can't go back to the old diet!
> 
> Millie had terrible poo problems on almost every kibble I tried, so that's why I gave up and went to raw. That's weird that she was doing okay and suddenly not, though. Could she have gotten into the other dogs' food? How much longer than usual was she crated? I wouldn't think that being in the crate an extra few hours would cause that much stress.


Yes she was raw fed but my aunt absolutely would not go for that. She freaked out recently when she told me a story about when her dog stole a steak off the counter then she took it back and cooked it for him I told her she should have just let him eat it raw lol. 

I am a bit suspicious that she did get into the other dogs' food while I was out of the room and that my aunt allowed it. She does make comments about Savannah being "hungry" a lot. Needless to say it's difficult to live in someone else's house and have different opinions on pet care. She was crated maybe 2 hours longer than usual.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

PaddleAddict said:


> I would consider 2. Stress: With a move and now living in a new home with four other dogs, could she be stressed? How long is she being crated? What is going on while she's crated? Are the other dogs free-roaming? What other exercise is she getting?


I agree it is probably most likely stress induced. Especially with the multiple dogs, and enduring the thunderstorm without you there for reassurance.

It is good to rest her stomach but I personally would not overemphasize the food and concentrate on trying to reduce the stress.

I hope she is better soon.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

truelovepoodles said:


> It is good to rest her stomach but I personally would not overemphasize the food and concentrate on trying to reduce the stress.


What should I do to reduce the stress?


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

spoosrule said:


> What should I do to reduce the stress?


The reason I think it is the stress is because we had a spoo when I was a child that we got when she was 2 years old. She suffered from colitis. This always seemed to manifest itself when things had changed in our household.

For example...if we left her alone for a longer than normal time...she would get upset...and get diarrhea.

I would suggest trying to keep her routine the same as it was when you lived elsewhere. Feed her at the same time, get up at the same time, walk her at the same time (and do the same walk everyday..so it becomes a routine until she gets used to the new neighbourhood).

Watch her interaction with the other dogs. On the surface they may seem to be getting along...but watch their interaction closely...to make sure that she is not being intimidated.

Reassure her...in a calm voice.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I think I'm going to try taking her to a different vet this week. Is there anything in particular I should ask them to do? I will definitely make sure they do a fecal.

Thanks Again,
Melissa


----------

